# Simple Hack For Fog Machine Remotes



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

I was working on an easy way to use old remotes from dead fog machines to control other things and i found this youtube video.

This method does not involve opening any units or soldering. 
(if you choose not to)

stuff you'll need:

-wired timer or wireless remote from an old fog machine
-comptuer power cable
-dollar store extension cord
-wire nuts & black tape (or shrink tube/solder)

props to Jeff @ Ohio Haunter's for his method in this tutorial vid





(i tried searching for this vid/user but didn't see it posted)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He should have had an assistant to hold the camera and light for him:jol:

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

here is another fog remote hack to power a light






put in a cannon






i imagine this as a one-way mirror that lights up and shoots fog from the frame.


----------

